# Renounced Passport



## Ex-Rhodie007 (Feb 20, 2014)

Please help me, I am trying to get my British Passport back. My family immigrated to SA back in 1981/2 when I was still very young, we were forced to give up out British Passports back then. My dad has since passed and I do not have any contact with my mother. Where do I go or what to I need to do to get my British Passport back?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Ex-Rhodie007 said:


> Please help me, I am trying to get my British Passport back. My family immigrated to SA back in 1981/2 when I was still very young, we were forced to give up out British Passports back then. My dad has since passed and I do not have any contact with my mother. Where do I go or what to I need to do to get my British Passport back?


Perhaps you should ask this in the UK section?


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ex-Rhodie007 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks, I am totally lost with all this, I phoned our British Embassy here in SA and was told to phone back and follow the voice prompts, which was no help at all.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

You need gather as much paperwork as you can i.e. birth certificates, expired passports and then apply for a passport and let them sort it out for you. They are normally very good. Have a look at UK Border Agency | British citizenship

All the best


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I would guess that you will need as a minimum an unabridged copy of your birth certificate( which should have been issued in UK if you were born here). It would help if you can lay your hands on your parents' birth certificates as well, although this might not be essential. Otherwise any old passports might help. If you know where they got married (church or registrar) you should be able to get a copy of the marriage certificate, which will also help.

But the best will be to speak to somebody at the Home Office to get exact requirements. Unlike the SA HA they actually answer their phones.


----------



## hedgehog1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi. Have you tried contacting the UK Embassy/Home Office vie internet (email etc) to explain your situation and see what they say. I'm pretty sure that because you were too young to have a say when your passport was returned as well as the fact that you were born in the UK, that they'd give you your passport back.
Good luck.


----------

